# Quashing a rumor



## HLGStrider (Jul 19, 2011)

No, it is not true that HLGStrider is Debbie the cat lover from the Eharmony youtube video. That is all. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTTwcCVajAc


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jul 19, 2011)

:*eek: Wow!


----------

